# New Point Washington Boat Ramp,Walton Co.



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Pt Washington Boat Ramp :thumbup:


The Point Washington boat ramp on North County Highway 395 at Choctawhatchee Bay is now open following scheduled improvements aimed to benefit fishermen and boaters. The South Walton facility now has designated truck and boat trailer parking featuring six parking stalls, including one designated ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act).

The previous ramp was completely removed, and a new one constructed, with new loading docks on either side. The project also included the addition of a washout station and storm water improvements. Utility Solutions of Crestview completed the project within budget in under 120 days.

The Point Washington boat ramp is located on the north end of CR 393 and is maintained by the South Walton Tourist Development Council’s (TDC) beach maintenance division.

(From WZEP email news)


----------

